# Right setting for a subwoofer



## Parry (Jun 13, 2021)

Hi everyone,……needed some advise in the best setting for my subwoofer.

I have the following setup for my stereo 2.1 system. peach tree nova 300 stereo amp, floor standees Polk audio RTi12’s, Denon DNP 800 NE and sub woofer SVS PB 2000 pro.

I have connected my subwoofer through a single sub woofer cable ( from theLFE port on the sub woofer to a single port from the pre amp out on my nova) I was always under the impression that I need to connect two cables from both pre amp out to the equaivalent 2 ports on my sub.

the SVS call centre tells me that 1 cable connection will give me the same output and quality as 2 cables.
Would like a 2nd and more considered opinion on the above.

would appreciate advise on this matter.


----------



## Mr645 (Apr 9, 2020)

Since it looks like the Peachtree has no sub crossover or crossover, I think you need to connect the non LFE input. LFE means you're bypassing the crossover in the subwoofer and using the one in the processor. In your case you will use the app to control the crossover in the subwoofer. 
1 cable is fine


----------



## Mr645 (Apr 9, 2020)

Another thing I am trying to figure out is if you can apply a high pass to the mains, cut them off and let the subwoofer take over below 60 or 80 hz. Maybe by using the RCA outs from the subwoofer back into the Peachtree


----------



## Parry (Jun 13, 2021)

Mr645 said:


> Another thing I am trying to figure out is if you can apply a high pass to the mains, cut them off and let the subwoofer take over below 60 or 80 hz. Maybe by using the RCA outs from the subwoofer back into the Peachtree


In this instance does one use 2 cables from the the preamp output of the nova to the relevant rca inputs on the sub.?


----------



## Mr645 (Apr 9, 2020)

Parry said:


> In this instance does one use 2 cables from the the preamp output of the nova to the relevant rca inputs on the sub.?


I think you would run a cable to the preamp, then to the subwoofer and back to the pre amp. But maybe consult someone more familiar with how that would work. How many sources do you have?


----------



## Parry (Jun 13, 2021)

Mr645 said:


> I think you would run a cable to the preamp, then to the subwoofer and back to the pre amp. But maybe consult someone more familiar with how that would work. How many sources do you have?


Currently only 2 ( network receiver and direct iPad connection into the DAC). But am planning to connect a turntable and SACD player as well soon.


----------



## the_clangers (Dec 2, 2013)

You should be using two cables from your Peach Tree pre-amp output, unless you know that your DAC/PRE out has options for a Subwoofer setting that automatically mixes the Left and Right channels down to mono. Unless you know this to be so, use the L and R outputs.

Also, as someone else has already mentioned, if the source for the Sub isn't being properly processed by your pre-amp you should use the inputs on your sub that go through the crossover. You definitely do not want frequencies over 100Hz to be reproduced by your subwoofer.

LFE inputs are specifically designed to be driven by the Subwoofer output on a processor/preamp that has a crossover and/or drive for 2.1 or greater systems..


----------



## Parry (Jun 13, 2021)

the_clangers said:


> You should be using two cables from your Peach Tree pre-amp output, unless you know that your DAC/PRE out has options for a Subwoofer setting that automatically mixes the Left and Right channels down to mono. Unless you know this to be so, use the L and R outputs.
> 
> Also, as someone else has already mentioned, if the source for the Sub isn't being properly processed by your pre-amp you should use the inputs on your sub that go through the crossover. You definitely do not want frequencies over 100Hz to be reproduced by your subwoofer.
> 
> LFE inputs are specifically designed to be driven by the Subwoofer output on a processor/preamp that has a crossover and/or drive for 2.1 or greater systems..


Thanks a ton for the advice. Appreciate it


----------



## iosman123 (Jul 28, 2019)

thanks for the awesome information.


----------

